# GTA shooters: 70m indoor range - Peel Archery Club



## PB26

Thought I would post some pics of the club I just joined. Had no idea it existed until the owner replied to a thread I posted not so long ago concerning indoor ranges in the Toronto area. 

This place is unbelievable. The owner has really put in a ton of work to bring this range into tip-top shape. If you like distance shooting, it's a dream come true. 70m indoors! There's also movable targets for folks who want to shoot shorter distances.

I don't speak for the club or the owner, but I gather that as far as members go they're looking for shooters somewhere in the intermediate range, and up. There's no beginners lessons or anything like that that I'm aware of. Geared more to folks who know what they're doing at the line.

Shoot an email to "70m bob" through his AT profile if you want more info. He's a super guy and I'm sure he'll be more than happy to answer your questions if you're thinking of joining.


----------



## puddle jumper

nice very nice!!!!


----------



## Lookinforlunker

That would be real nice with 20 animal targets thrown in the mix


----------



## DssBB

WoW....Nice looking range and having a mix of 3D targets would certainly bring in more local shooters. What are the hours of operation for the range?


----------



## 70m bob

i'm at the range almost every saturday 9:30 am-5:00 pm it's a members club at 107 nugget in Brampton - bring bow I had (10) 3D targets but a shortage of shooters


----------



## DssBB

70m bob,

Does that mean the club / range is only open from 9:30am-5:00pm on Saturdays or is that the hours in which your there? Do you need to pay for an annual membership or is it a pay as you play or by the hour and what would be the associated costs to join or come shoot? 
Is the club / range open all year or just for the winter months?
You mentioned you "had" (10) 3D targets. Do you still have them for use or would you be willing to add a few should you find enough shooters interested in shooting 3D indoors instead of paper?


----------



## Punctualdeer

Nice range and it would be nice for a 3-D night.


----------



## 70m bob

I am the elected Archery Director of the Peel Archery Club. On February 20, 2011 we will hold our A.G.M. After this meeting I will be able to provide info regarding annual membership fees, hourly rates and hours of operation.
Last year fees (2010) were $200.00 Jan. - Dec. with 24 hour key access to Board approved members. I shoot traditional 3D and still have 3-4 badly shot up targets If the interest and help is there a 3D shoot night could be arranged.
hope this answers most questions - I got a Mac the internet and Archery talk in Dec. for retirement If I do not respond to private messages it's the learning process!
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## DssBB

Thanks Bob. Looking to finding out a little more details after your annual meeting. The club looks very nice and would be a great place to shoot during the winter months or even join for a 3D shoot night.


----------



## JDoupe

Bob,

You have a PM.


----------



## jimjamie

hey bob, i live in the area off of balmoral and am very interested in becoming a member. how do i go about doing this?
you can contact me at 416-999-5531
thanks jamie.


----------



## 70m bob

Jamie the phone number is not working, as you are only a few blocks away suggest you stop by saturdays 9:30a.m. - 5:30 pm. I had a number of shooters stop by yesterday.
I expect to be at the range today 3:15pm till 6:30 pm (Sunday Jan. 30)

Bob


----------



## JDoupe

I stopped into the Peel Archery Club on my way to the Colby Classic last Friday morning. I met 70mBob and another gentleman there (Gord I think was his name…) and I have to say it is one of the best places I have shot in quite some time. Where else can you shoot 78 yards indoors when it is clod and windy outside? None that I know of!

Bob was so accommodating and gave me the run of the range (thanks to him for moving the target around for me as I sighted in my new bow….)

I am not from that area of the province, but I will be back to shoot again if given the opportunity. I know Bob had mentioned that they had their AGM coming up and that there are questions as to the future of the range. I would suggest to anyone in the GTA who is looking to shoot indoors that they seriously look at this club and get in touch with them to make your intentions known. It would be a shame for this place to not get used, or worse, not be there at all. Now that the word is getting out about this place, I hope that it stays around for a long, long time.

Cheers to you Bob for looking after this place and all the hard work that you have done at the range. It is clearly evident that a lot of time and effort has been invested.


----------



## JDoupe

Also, Tons of room to put 3D targets (to shoot and to store). I would love to go to an indoor shoot at this place. Can you picture it?....Is that Deer at 65 or 70 yards? Here it goes!!!!!!

Better yet Mosquito at 52 yards. Would be some swearing going on then I bet! (Mostly from me.......)


----------



## hotwheels

Is there anyway We could do a pay as you go
I'm sure we could organize a road trip from the Ktown area for a once and a while trip 

Thanks 
Tinker


----------



## JDoupe

Tinker,

From talking to Bob, buying a membership gets you a key pass to shoot 24hrs a day. Guests can shoot on a per time basis, but you have to line it up so someone is there when you are.

I don't want to speak for him, but I'm sure something could be arranged.

Doupe


----------



## JDoupe

P.S. - Let me know if you are going to make the trip.....maybe I'll make a point of meeting up with you guys there........


----------



## hotwheels

It would be fun
Were pretty much 3d guys but this building would be so sweet if it were closer. I'll let you know Tink


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

I think I whimpered a lil bit when I seen the pictures...LOL!
Shot you a PM Bob.


----------



## JDoupe

Hotwheels,

I do 3D for the most part as well. Colby was only my second or third time shooting paper indoors. Had a good time though!!

I'm guessing bring a few 3D's to throw up in there would not be a problem.

Be nice if we could work something out.

Doupe


----------



## peregrine82

I'm sure we could round up a few Durhamites for a Peel shoot. Rob may even bring one of his Tinker customized shoot around corners stabs.


----------



## thunderbolt

peregrine82 said:


> Rob may even bring one of his Tinker customized shoot around corners stabs.


Now that there is funny:wink:

Nothing is "Tinker"proof:lol3:


----------



## DssBB

I actually still have a couple of Stabs left I haven't sold which have never been Tinkered with.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Jbooter

This looks beautiful. Although it would be a bit a drive from Whitby, I still may be consider this as an option for shooting indoors.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Jbooter said:


> This looks beautiful. Although it would be a bit a drive from Whitby, I still may be consider this as an option for shooting indoors.


I hear you brutha. Maybe they will offer seasonal memberships for the winter months.


----------



## hotwheels

lmao thanks for the smile Bobby


----------



## tinman905

70m bob said:


> i'm at the range almost every saturday 9:30 am-5:00 pm it's a members club at 107 nugget in Brampton - bring bow I had (10) 3D targets but a shortage of shooters


Hey Bob is that 107 Nuggett Ct off Torbram just north of Steeles ave?


----------



## JDoupe

Tinman,

Yes, that is the one.

JDoupe


----------



## cc46

Went looking for this range today, took a look on google maps and took off, along the way went left instead right and after circling back there it was a fita target in the window, hit the brakes and turned into the driveway.... found it. 

A little humbling shooting 70m in March but Bob was very friendly and sounds like folks are starting to visit this place but a few more shooters are needed!
As the pics show there is enough room for 6 targets easily, about 48 ft wide and over 20 ft clear ht.

I managed over 130 arrows from 18m to 70m and noted the last 36 scoring 44,44,43,42,47,48= [email protected]

Fun day ..check it out


----------



## Stefan1

*Indoor long distance Field Shoot*

What an amazing time it was to be part of the Field shoot at Peel Archery Club. Who cares that it was raining and thundering outside, we were dry while shooting at up to 65 Yards in this event. You can shoot up to 70 meters in this place, Amazing.


----------



## Punctualdeer

Stefan1 said:


> What an amazing time it was to be part of the Field shoot at Peel Archery Club. Who cares that it was raining and thundering outside, we were dry while shooting at up to 65 Yards in this event. You can shoot up to 70 meters in this place, Amazing.


 I love your place. Pretty nice range and i can see me in a place like that for shooting.
Since 2 years i dream for a amalgamation of 3 clubs around my place and i thing it will be this year for fall. There's a big compagny want to rent the place for communetary place for all kind of sport and we would have a place for us. 60X150 feet. The project is going well and i cross my fingher that it will work.


----------



## OldSavage

So, this is an old thread but is this place still open? I am an avid bow shooter but live in Toronto. My gun club has a range as well but it's in Orangeville and would love the option of shooting closer to home. I am a hunter though, more concerned about shorter distances and working my way up. If the targets can be moved, and they are still taking people than I'm there.

Any thoughts,


----------



## cc46

Yes it's still open. I was there on Sunday. 

107 Nugget Court, Brampton. 

About 3kms north of Pearson Airport.


----------



## cc46

Yes there are moveable targets. But many shoot 18m these days. Some move a target to get sight marks at 30m 50m etc and there are a few 3D targets. So it's pretty flexible. 

they have a facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/PeelArcheryClub?ref=ts&fref=ts

hope this works for you


----------



## 100monkeys

Come join us!
Daniel Rockey


----------



## TRDJer

Like the Dark Side, we sometimes have cookies


----------



## OldSavage

I spoke to Bob I believe. I will be there next week, money in hand. 

Looking forward to it


----------



## apower

Hey Guys,

Archery has been something that I have wanted to get in to for quite some time, however have recently reached a point in my life where I can financially afford to start taking on some new hobbies.

I live right around the corner from the Peel Arhcery Club it would seem, but have a few questions that I'm hoping some members may be able to help me out with:

1) I am a complete novice. I have never held a bow. Any recommendations as to where I should be shopping (I live in the Brampton area), approximate $$ value I'm looking at for a begginer-intermediate bow. I don't believe in buying cheap, but also don't want to overspend on something I don't have the skills to use. My end goal is to become an accomplished archer so I can begin bow hunting down the road. Any bow recommedations specifically or specs in particular that I should be mindful of? Ideally I would like to be able to buy a bow that can lead me through beginner to intermediate level. I've heard some people speak about the Wolfs Den. Any comment? I see they offer a course there, guessing this may be something I want to look in to before considering joing the Peel Archery Club?

2) This leads me into my second question, begin a complete novice, is the PAC somewhere I would be welcomed? Or is this more of an intermediate + crowd that would see new members to the sport as more of a hinderence than anything else?

Guess that about sums it up for now. Feeling very anxious to get started but finding it hard to find guidance given no one in my social circle are archers/hunters.

Thanks,


----------



## TRDJer

When you contact the club they have a course that will show you the basics that you don't need equipment for. Once you have completed that you will have a much better idea of what you want to get, and many of the members will be able to help you out and guide you make the choice of what to get. You will also find out where people shop, or avoid(Bass Pro). 

There are shooters of all levels and disciplines at the club, from people who have never held a bow, to top ranked Canadian and international level shooters. There is quite the family atmosphere among us regulars.


----------



## apower

That's fantastic news TRDJer,

Thanks so much for the info. Any suestions on the best date/time to come by? Is there someone in particular I should talk to about doing the course?

Thanks again,

Adam


----------



## TRDJer

Typically after 7-8 pm a man named Bob is there. The phone number should be on the peel archery club Facebook page. Find that and contact him to set up a visit.


----------



## shiftydog

Does the club hold events, competitions? I'm new to archery myself, but I'm looking to keep my competitive juices flowing now that basketball is getting harder to recover from.

I just ordered my first bow. I plan to check this place out once I get all my equipment and get back from visiting my family in South Carolina. Hopefully the beginning of June. I live fairly close to the free outdoor range at Seton Park, but this place sounds great when the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## ArtemisToronto

I PM-ed you, Bob!


----------



## TRDJer

Shifty- Peel does not host official tournaments. The main competition there isn't just friendly rivalry amongst members. 

Artemis- Bob is rarely ever on AT. I believe he has forgotten his login info.


----------



## oktalotl

apower, pm sent to you.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Anyone know if guest are allowed to shoot as this club?
I would love to make the trip out there one weekend and check it out.


----------



## TRDJer

Guests are allowed to shoot up to three visits


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Are there hours of operation or do you need to make arrangements to go with an existing member?


----------



## TRDJer

Your best bet is to contact 70m bob from the first page of this tread and set up a visit. I'll let him know to watch for a pm.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

TRDJer said:


> Bob is rarely ever on AT. I believe he has forgotten his login info.





TRDJer said:


> Your best bet is to contact 70m bob from the first page of this tread and set up a visit. I'll let him know to watch for a pm.


That was what I was planning on doing but see above....


----------



## TRDJer

He is online more often now. If he knows to look he will check.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

TRDJer said:


> He is online more often now. If he knows to look he will check.


Thanks for your help. Sent him a PM


----------



## JDoupe

RNHB,

I touched base with BOB a couple of years ago through AT and was able to meet up with his to shoot at this facility. 

Nothing short of amazing!!!!!!

You will now be one up on me as you will get to sight in out to 80 yrds!!!!!


Have fun with it.....


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Thanks to all the members at Peel for allowing me to shoot with them yesterday. 
For those who have not checked out this club...you owe it to yourself to visit it. 
Amazing facility where you can shoot any distance you want out to 70 yards. 
Bob was kind enough to allow me to shoot as a guest and gave me the tour and some of the history. 
One of the nicest guys I've met and is all about archery and promoting our sport. 
Thanks again guys! Had a blast!


----------



## cheaplaughs

I renewed tonight and brought another guy that joined. The rhinehart brochure was out and a few targets are being considered.


----------

